# Pedal Battle!: Jim C'sVs.HamiltonsVs. Distortions



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i know there are about 100000 pedal threads popping up every week but i just want to know what you would pick out of these three pedals. i've pretty much narrowed it down to these since i *don't* want to buy any from danscomp and i can get these three at a few other rider owned shops. i threw the DK's in because shino from grindstate seemed to really dig them. lets see some votes


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have some green hamiltons en route to my place as we speak


----------



## vanners_91 (Mar 10, 2007)

hey guys i just bought a pair of dmr V8 pedals. i was just wondering how much grease i put in the grease port. do they need grease straight out of the box or what do i do?


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

vanners_91 said:


> hey guys i just bought a pair of dmr V8 pedals. i was just wondering how much grease i put in the grease port. do they need grease straight out of the box or what do i do?


Since you have one post, I'll inform you: That is called a thread hijack since it in essence has nothing to do with the original post. Start your own thread. Or do a forum search.

To the OP:

I have the JC's on my 20" and no problems yet. They're a workhorse pedal, can't go wrong.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I have been riding the JCs for over a year w/ a home made grind plate on the left one. They've seen a lot of abuse (gaps to pedal grinds, etc) and are holding up great.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Jim Cs are the best pedals out there. They are cheap, tough, and grip like crazy. I grind the crap outta them and the pedal body is holding up really well.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i just order some hamiltons, they were the same price as the jc's, but lighter.

the dk distortions are reaaaaally sick, but the ti/mag ones on grind state are like $109


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

hamiltons are the ****, perfect grip and concave (for me anyway)

I'm guessing you'll get mostly votes for them or the jimmy c's. Pick one and try it out, you'll only figure out what works for you through personal experience.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I voted none... not cuz they suck, but because I'm in love with my Drive Pro Sealed.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Jim C.'s<Everything. Grip, durability, looks, they've got it all.


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

Sealed mag JCs


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I've been on the same pair of JCs on my BMX since they came out, and they're still in good shape. I grind on 'em, too. I love 'em.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

interesting results...thanks for all the info. I was leaning toward the JC's but now its pretty much either those of the animals..animals are a bit lighter but heck the JC's seem very tried and true. i'll flip a coin and go for it


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd rate my Jim C's sealed very high in all categories except for the grip.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I no your kinda set on some of those pedals but what does everyone think of these. Ive never used them but the ads for them look prettie sick with a life time warranty. Or am i stupid and there only for DH/Freeride.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

tom2304 said:


> I no your kinda set on some of those pedals but what does everyone think of these. Ive never used them but the ads for them look prettie sick with a life time warranty. Or am i stupid and there only for DH/Freeride.


I would never buy those. Sooo expensive. Its a damn set of pedals. And it better have a warenty for that much, seein as you could buy 5 or 6 pairs of JC's (not that you'd ever need to) with that money.
Anyway I vote JC's. Im using them right now and they feel really good. I think they have really good grip with the installed pins, but if you want even more grip, they have extra longer pins.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

tom2304 said:


> I no your kinda set on some of those pedals but what does everyone think of these. Ive never used them but the ads for them look prettie sick with a life time warranty. Or am i stupid and there only for DH/Freeride.


Look like they'd break fairly easy after a few good slams.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

TrikeKid said:


> Look like they'd break fairly easy after a few good slams.


hmm, they look a little beefy to me.

what are they called?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> hmm, they look a little beefy to me.
> 
> what are they called?


 they're syncros mental pedals, not sure which model they are. I dont doubt their strength, but they are still rediculously overpriced.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah dude the Syncros mentals are pretty over priced, I wouldn't touch them. Just get some cheap BMX pedals, you'll be happier.


----------



## samalter (Jun 13, 2004)

Wellgo LU-MG52 pedals---$49.95
15.1 oz; 9/16" only; magnesium body with cromo CNC'd spindle; sealed outside bearing and DU inside bushing; unique low profile design with removeable pins;


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Jim C's are good but Drive Pros are better*

I ran a set of Jim C's this weekend and they are really good, but the Drive Pro's are so very much better (atleast for me) Give them a try You Will Love them!!!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

ebfreerider510 said:


> interesting results...thanks for all the info. I was leaning toward the JC's but now its pretty much either those of the animals..animals are a bit lighter but heck the JC's seem very tried and true. i'll flip a coin and go for it


probably not a bad way to decide. I have JCs on my USB and Hamiltons on my bmx and can go back and forth without feeling much difference (can't say that of many others I have used). If anything, the Hamilton's are a bit grippier but the JC's are a tiny bit larger. Not enough on either count to sway me one way or the other. I'd get whichever one is on sale or.....flip a coin.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

JC's, Hamiltons, Hoffmans, all good... and I'd agree, those Wellgo MG52's, or the MG1's are solid places to lay your coin and plant your foot. I'll have to look around for some of those Drive's to try one day too...


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

DK ironcross sealed magnesium. $45---> light, tight, and outa' sight. Seriously though, have had a pair for over three years, the ends are bashed up, but they spin beautifully with no play. Oh, and they grip like a rabid dog on a 5th. grader. Pleasant visual huh??? They are super solid and weigh somewhere in the 22-23 oz. range, pretty comparable to the pedals you just mentioned. Give them a shot, I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> DK ironcross sealed magnesium. $45---> light, tight, and outa' sight. Seriously though, have had a pair for over three years, the ends are bashed up, but they spin beautifully with no play. Oh, and they grip like a rabid dog on a 5th. grader. Pleasant visual huh??? They are super solid and weigh somewhere in the 22-23 oz. range, pretty comparable to the pedals you just mentioned. Give them a shot, I promise you won't be disappointed.


the hamiltons are 21.2 ounces and arent even mag.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

HOFFMAN223 said:


> DK ironcross sealed magnesium. $45---> light, tight, and outa' sight. Seriously though, have had a pair for over three years, the ends are bashed up, but they spin beautifully with no play. Oh, and they grip like a rabid dog on a 5th. grader. Pleasant visual huh??? They are super solid and weigh somewhere in the 22-23 oz. range, pretty comparable to the pedals you just mentioned. Give them a shot, I promise you won't be disappointed.


the ironcross do like like a solid pedal but they are very heavy for mag pedals and i think danscomp is the only place you can get them for $45. thanks for the info, glad they've worked out so well for you.

the wellgos do look solid and i've thought about them. theres a pair at my LBS right now. how grippy are they? i think im now going for the animals since they are lighter then the JC's and seem to be grippier from what im hearing.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I have glow-in-the-dark JC's on my BMX, love them.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I like pedals with a concave body. They are one of the most important parts of your bike, IMO. I've been using wellgo pedals for a while, I've got magnesiums on my STP and the b67s on my big bike and cruiser. 








$35!!!


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

drive magnesium pedals are really good pedals too. just got a set. for the price they cant be beat


----------



## wrenchman (May 11, 2006)

This is tuff I used to run the Jim c's and they were strong, even with loose ball bearings, but now I'm running the Animal Steves loose ball bearings and I love them(FRESH WHITES).the bottom line is they have to be strong, when your paying your hard earned cash for pedals they better last.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

look like the jim c'c are getting updated.
http://www.style43.com/news/2007/03/22/new-odyssey-product-details/


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> look like the jim c'c are getting updated.
> http://www.style43.com/news/2007/03/22/new-odyssey-product-details/


cool, thanks for the link... eager to see what the trailmixes will look like?! maybe a bit more similar to the Hamilton?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

just for the record, i ended up picking up some DMR v12's from JensonUSA for under 60 bucks..should be tomorrow and i'll post some info about how i like them in this thread if i remember. these will officially make my bike 100% complete. the holyrollers pretty much got it to 99%


----------

